
Google Maps will now display speed limits for its Android and iOS apps - whoisnnamdi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/19/18189559/google-maps-speed-limits-android-and-ios-apps
======
masonic
Will they bother to update for temporary speed limit changes (e.g. during
construction)?

I had a rental Chevy last week that put up an alert on the dash display every
time it decided I was "speeding". Hell, on I-5 in the middle of the night,
even the _semis_ are speeding.

------
ddingus
Great! More data. Useful right?

Well, will it be so useful when plots of drivers speed become somehow
available?

Secondly, what about using that data to reconsider speed limits? That's
probably a good thing.

Will we get both?

I sure don't want mail in tickets. Yes, I speed. Most people I know do. Many
are generally resonable and prudent, and that's not always the speed limit,
nor always in excess of it.

~~~
Fins
If you drive with a Google device, they know when you're speeding anyway. This
is only about adding a user convenience that's about as new as dinosaur dung.

~~~
ddingus
Of course they do. If it's right, and used to advise people, great.

There will be more to it than that.

~~~
Fins
Maybe already is, but I don't think it has anything to do with this story --
Google finally decides to do something most other GPS vendors have been doing
for ages, and that they had data for for ages as well.

~~~
ddingus
I agree, but I also feel it is a time to get people to think about what is
going to come.

~~~
Fins
Indeed. And the pendulum seems to be slowly swinging that way. Google et al
aren't helping their case by being so detached from reality either.

~~~
ddingus
No, they are not.

I wonder just why that is. I have ideas, but would prefer to read other takes.

~~~
Fins
As long as they can rack in billions of dollars with their current business
model, and with no negative consequences, why would they change anything?

And living in a bubble males them feel good about themselves, too. If you
drink enough free Kool-Aid you start believing you are doing something good,
so why should they do any different...

------
Fins
I had a GPS that did that something like 10 years ago. Is it news because
(gasp!) Google is doing it?

------
Fjolsvith
What I would find useful would be to tell maps what my maximum vehicle speed
is and have it then suggest the fastest route.

I haul big sheds and only get 55mph without causing severe wear on my delivery
trucks.

------
tinus_hn
Interesting. If the camera feature is enabled by default this means you can’t
use Google Maps anymore in France.

------
nikolay
I've been using Sygic, which does this, has alerts, etc. Again, is this news
or promotion?

------
marpstar
How did Apple beat Google to this?! I've been seeing this in Apple Maps for
awhile now.

~~~
nikofeyn
waze has it and google owns waze.

------
xfitm3
I'm capable of deciding how fast to drive. I hope this is an optional feature.

